# First Time Mother



## Ferguson (May 4, 2011)

Any reason to be concerned about a puppy from a dam's first litter?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Have you seen any reasons to be worried? That is a pretty broad question.


----------



## Ferguson (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to be vague--what I meant was is there any reason to be concerned about buying a puppy from a mother's very first litter? Wondering if a puppy from a mother who has already had at least 1 litter might be a better idea since you know if those previous puppies were healthy, etc.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Guess it depends on the breeder as well. Vet certificate wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It has a lot to do with the family that the female is from too. If she herself is healthy, she comes from a healthy family as does the male she is bred to AND they are the types of dogs you want, then take a chance. Even with females that have produced before genetics/nature isn't always predictable.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Every breeding female...has a 1st litter.....if she is a good mother, has good genetics & is healthy.... it doesn't matter if it's her 1st or her last litter.


----------

